# لسنا نحن الأثنان/الأثنين



## Stephen Schmidt

السلام عليكم... كما ترون العنوان..ما الأختيار الصحيح ولمَ؟


----------



## Matat

هل هذه جملة كاملة أم جزء من جملة؟


----------



## Stephen Schmidt

الجملة كاملة: لسنا نحن الأثنان/الأثنين على إتفاق حيال مباريات الجمعة الأولى


----------



## Matat

لا تُكتب الهمزة على (الاثنان/الاثنين) ولا على (اتفاق) لأن الهمزتين موصولتان وليستا مقطوعتين. 

في هذه الجملة يجب نصب (الاثنان/الاثنين) من باب الاختصاص. هذا الموقع يتحدث عن أسلوب الاخصاص.


----------

